# Needed: Canoe/Raft Paddles



## ranamafana (Jul 18, 2005)

If I had any of the stuff you're looking for I'd gladly contribute to your efforts to get disabled boaters on the water. I hope your post generates the gear you're needing!

Best
Adri


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

One could reasonably do a river cleanup on Clear Creek, resulting in "refuse" that includes a few yellow and blue paddles (I've paddled past one below the narrows at least 3 times). Strictly speaking, that's not at all ethical to keep those paddles. One could, however, go get said paddles, take them to their respective companies and see if they'd be willing to donate a few as a result. Thoughts?


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## joshfromdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey Hojo,

My next move is to start reaching out to raft companies for gear. We need wet suits too. I might do that come winter. 

Thanks man!


----------

